# 1099-K



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks like in 2022 a 1099-K will be issued to anyone making over $600. The $20,000 threshold is being replaced.









New Reporting Requirements for Money Earned Online - Form 1099-K - Financial Solution Advisors


Airbnb owners, Etsy sellers, gig workers, and others using online platforms to earn extra cash will be subject to new reporting requirements in 2022 with Form 1099-K.




www.gunnchamberlain.com


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Just a note, on our end it won't change (unless one has been cheating). We've always been required to report all our gig income. The change in 1099-K just means that the IRS will get a copy if it's over $600 instead of $20000.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

No surprise. At least 6 states have already lowered the threshold for state income tax purposes, so the Feds are already a little behind. The game is over and as Ted said for honest people it's no change. However, there are a significant amount that never reported their income and this will be a shock and rude awakening for those people.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Looks like in 2022 a 1099-K will be issued to anyone making over $600. The $20,000 threshold is being replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to collect more tax money now to cover all of the deadbeats that wouldn't work when the dumbass dems kept giving them money. Remember only stupid people called it "free" money.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Just a note, on our end it won't change (unless one has been cheating). We've always been required to report all our gig income. The change in 1099-K just means that the IRS will get a copy if it's over $600 instead of $20000.


A huge bummer, too. I deliberately stopped doing Uber last year when I was about $40 shy of the $20,000 threshold.

I then self-reported what I made (exactly), and reported all the miles I needed to offset the entire amount.

_sigh_

Time to dig out my IRS auditor manual again to figure out all the other things I can deduct.


----------

